# One of my lats is bigger than the other.



## david123 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey guys, alright well I don't know whats been going on exactly but my left lat feels and looks bigger than my right lat and its making me pretty self conscious. Like whenever I sit down or generally just put my arms on my sides i feel my left lat actually like there while on my right I don't. Whenever I work my back i try to keep the best form that i possibly can in order to make everything symmetrical, whenever I'm doing bent over dumbell rows i'll make sure to bend my back and keep the angle the same for each arm, so basically I'm just wondering does anyone know why one might be bigger than the other? And to fix it do I just need to double the reps on the right side? Thank you for any help!


----------



## cshea2 (Sep 15, 2010)

david123 said:


> Hey guys, alright well I don't know whats been going on exactly but my left lat feels and looks bigger than my right lat and its making me pretty self conscious. Like whenever I sit down or generally just put my arms on my sides i feel my left lat actually like there while on my right I don't. Whenever I work my back i try to keep the best form that i possibly can in order to make everything symmetrical, whenever I'm doing bent over dumbell rows i'll make sure to bend my back and keep the angle the same for each arm, so basically I'm just wondering does anyone know why one might be bigger than the other? And to fix it do I just need to double the reps on the right side? Thank you for any help!



   Most people have one bigger side than the other, it is not necessarily stronger. Most people have one arm bigger than the other, but when you put a little size on it isn't noticeable at all. It is just because you have a better mind-muscle connection on one side and most likely it will always be this way. 
    Whatever you do don't try to compensate by increasing the reps with the right, you will end up having more issues. I'm willing to bet you notice the difference, but no one else does.

On a side note-whenever I do unilateral stuff like dumbell rows, I always start with the left for this exact reason. I doubt it makes a difference though.


----------



## david123 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ah ya thats exactly it! Like I notice it 100% of the time and I feel really self conscious about it but whenever I ask one of my friends they're like I've got no idea what your talking about lol. But ya I see exactly what your saying, I'll definitely keep that in mind and just keep with the same workout I have, but so like do you mean that if my left seems a bit bigger to me I should start with left or the right?


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 16, 2010)

david123 said:


> Hey guys, alright well I don't know whats been going on exactly but my left lat feels and looks bigger than my right lat and its making me pretty self conscious.


 
If I were you, I would work on the mind-muscle connection. Practice tensing your right lat when your not working out so you can really feel it, and tense it very briefly before starting a set with it. Just make sure you do the same number of reps for both arms and you should be fine.


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 16, 2010)

You are right handed.  The right side of your body is more used to muscle stimulus than the left which means that the left side will respond slightly better to muscle stimulation in terms of growth.  Your right side, being used a ton more than the left, will also respond but with less growth because it is used to muscle stimulus.  Not much you can really do about it except not let it bother you.


----------



## UnrealMachine (Sep 16, 2010)

Bro I am so asymmetrical, my arms, my lats, my delts, if i look closely enough nothing is quite the same

but from a distance no one can tell

but anyway no one is perfect, we are ONLY human


----------



## rockhardly (Sep 17, 2010)

UnrealMachine said:


> but anyway no one is perfect, we are ONLY human



What's this we shit pale face?


----------



## DEVILtrainer666 (Sep 23, 2010)

sometimes i notice i am squeezing one lat harder than the other and just try to do it more evenly. this is probly the best thing you can do.


----------

